# Rlt Atlas Conversion.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just converted one of the dark blue Seiko Atlas watches with the special RLT inner bezel.







I decided to leave the outer bezel so that it is all blue but maybe a Pepsi dive bezel would look good ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks goods


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Meanwhile, back on the Island of Doctor Moreau......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why, whats happening there?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like your version much better than the standard Seiko Roy









It's beyond me why Seiko doesn't offer this range of watches with alternative inner bezels - I personally think that the standard compass bezel is more or less useless. I know that you can use it to find north, south, east, west etc but how many people need this function and if they did need to find a certain direction regularly wouldn't they have a compass handy anyway? I suppose it might be useful in emergencies


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Definately an improvement with that inner bezel but I can't help feeling theres too many numbers on that watch all at once.

perhaps an outer bezel with markers only would balance it out


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like your version much better than the standard Seiko Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the compass dial make better sense with a GMT hand or am I missing something?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just converted one of the dark blue Seiko Atlas watches with the special RLT inner bezel.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bootiful, Roy, well done


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I could well be in the market for a one with an RLT inner bezel and a Pepsi dive bezel - or should I just go away









Perhaps not, but would like to see one though...


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I like your version much better than the standard Seiko Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul, speaking from a Divers point of view. The Compass is very handy for navigating underwater.


----------



## Frogman (Sep 22, 2005)

Roy said:


> Just converted one of the dark blue Seiko Atlas watches with the special RLT inner bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy, this is my opinion about the inner Bezel. I think it would have been more useful if you had done it in a 24 hr Military format, instead of repeating the same numbers that are already there on the Dial. You did a great job though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And have a 12hr bezel insert....3 timezones!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> And have a 12hr bezel insert....3 timezones!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do like to make work for the poor man


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

A lot less cluttered Roy, do you plan to market them, How about with a White inner bezel? (it'd be nice to have enough parts to 'mix ahnd matchn'!)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bill said:


> How about with a White inner bezel? (it'd be nice to have enough parts to 'mix ahnd matchn'!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said .....



mach 0.0013137 said:


> You do like to make work for the poor man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Frogman said:


> Paul, speaking from a Divers point of view. The Compass is very handy for navigating underwater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hang on a mo!









The compass dial is used in conjunction with the sun: how the *&^% do you use it underwater ???


----------

